# Top-Down Raglan Summer Lace Cardigan pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Top-Down Raglan Summer Lace Cardigan
in Sizes: S [M, L, XL, 2X, 3X]

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=link&sku=1263&printable=printable


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great design - thank you for sharing )


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, lovely pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice to see so many will enjoy this pattern, happy knitting.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I like this too, and really want to knit it, but....I found it confusing and posted my frustration with it on this site April 15th. Perhaps I need another look.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a great design. Easy pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely design Thank you


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had a problem with this pattern, too. I think there is a mistake in the area of the number of repeats between the * *. The designer says "not so", but I disagree. (Some are right, some are wrong. I worry about what problems I might have further in the pattern, so I tore it out.).


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooooh I like, thanks for posting.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

missbronx said:


> I have had a problem with this pattern, too. I think there is a mistake in the area of the number of repeats between the * *. The designer says "not so", but I disagree. (Some are right, some are wrong. I worry about what problems I might have further in the pattern, so I tore it out.).


I was not aware there was a problem with this pattern before posting.
I did just go to the link and if you scroll down you will see there are others who have asked questions about the pattern.

You mentioned a problem with the number of repeats but don't mention what part of the sweater you are referring to.

If you scroll down it says review all comments, and hopefully your questions will have been asked and you will find the answer there.

you can also go to this link and see all of the Comments About "Top-Down Raglan Summer Lace Cardigan" posted.

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/cgi-bin/cart/store.cgi?action=view_reviews&sku=1263&start_reviews=0

hope this helps.


----------

